# How to feel positive?



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm about to start my 4 transfer (had 2 fresh and 1 frozen) I feel so much less hopeful than the other times. I keep thinking it's not gonna work on the 4th attempt if the other 3 haven't. 

Has anyone else felt like this? Or is it just me being negative. 

We went for a review meeting, they said it can be a numbers game. I responded well to the medication and got a good number of quality embryos. They gave me the scratch this time as I've had 3 failed transfers.


----------

